# Raising Handlbars on Cannondale F700 cad2



## casperoff (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,
Although I've had this bike since 1996 I'm not getting any younger. So, I'm trying to find my options to get a more upright riding position.
The bike has a setting which allows me to control suspension on the front wheel. Unfortunately, this seems to restrict my options for raising the bars/stem. Does anyone have any suggestions how I might achieve a good 3-4 inches higher position? It's still a really excellent bike and I'm reluctant to trade it in.
Sorry, not familiar with the jargon so please be treat me like a complete newbie.
Many thanks.


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm guessing you have a headshock, which is Cannondale's own special thing. They're pretty cool, but you're right....stem choice is limited. You'll have to look into Kore, Profile, or Syncros for those. Not sure who else makes compatable stems.

Another option is to get a pair of riser bars. Like the name implies, they give you a little more height. This Easton Monkeybar, for example, can be had at www.pricepoint.com for around $40


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

A riser bar will give some rise, but monkeybars are expensive, and if you want big rise they arent the best.

You'd want bars with a huge upsweep to gain that kind of height lol, and we dont know if the OP already has riser bars.

If he has flat bars, the upsweep brought by riser bars would also take some getting used to.
If he has risers already, then gaining an ADDITIONAL 3-4" would be difficult.

What size steerer clamp does your fork/frame take?



The other way to get yourself a more upright riding position is to get an inline seatpost, bringing your saddly further forward (this has the added benefit of giving you more space to get off the back for steep descents.


----------



## casperoff (Jun 19, 2008)

*Some pics*

Hi and thanks for that. Here's some images of my current setup. Does that make any difference to your suggestions? I really appreciate help on this as I've been wanting to make improvements for ages now.

https://forums.mtbr.com/images/icons/icon8.gif
Upset


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep. Headshock. Check with your local shop about finding a shorter, not taller stem. They should be able to source one for you, and install it as soon as it arrives.

If you shorten that up a bit (that's a loooong stem), your position on the bike will be more upright. Pair that with a decent set of risers, and you should feel much more comfortable.


----------



## casperoff (Jun 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much for the advice. I really appreciate it.


----------

